

Surfthechannel.com owner sent to jail - singular
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19253359

======
kleptako
Why do i always find out about these websites, AFTER they're closed >.<

------
JosephRedfern
Messed up. People get less than that for rape.

